# Todays smoke... ABTs and beans...With Q-View!!!



## fpnmf (May 25, 2011)

The ABTs have my bacon,andouille and smoked cheddar..  Nice!

The beans are some canned on sale with added  diced jalapenos, bacon chunks from the latest bacon, cane sugar and some pork that was in the fridge from the last smoke. 














Have a great day!!

At 60 years I  can honestly say I have cooked many ways and for lots of people..

Nobody has reported getting sick from it yet.

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry (May 25, 2011)

Wow you have been really busy friend.


----------



## fpnmf (May 25, 2011)

Not too busy here Terry.

Just been doing other stuff.

Before I moved I smoked stuff,made sausage and bacon lots more.

Just getting back into the swing of things now.

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (May 25, 2011)

Awesome ABT's neighbor, I bet they tasted great!

I buy the cheap beans and add all my favorite ingredients too.

Another great post from a great guy,

Thanks for sharin'


----------



## pineywoods (May 25, 2011)

Looks good Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2011)

They look great Craig. Did you smoke them on the WSM?


----------



## fpnmf (May 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> They look great Craig. Did you smoke them on the WSM?


Nah...I was lazy and did them on the "beginner" unit.

The MES and AMAZEN make things real easy...

Got even lazier today ,went to the beach. http://floridastateparks.org/graytonbeach/default.cfm  







 Got there at 8am... Sunned and swam til noon....

Life is good!!

  Have a great day


----------



## chef willie (May 26, 2011)

Well, hell.....looks like you're really enjoying the new digs. I wouldn't be to motivated either being that close to the beach. The beans look chunky delishious and who can fault any ABT's....you're right, life is good...how you enjoying small town living?


----------



## fpnmf (May 26, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> Well, hell.....looks like you're really enjoying the new digs. I wouldn't be to motivated either being that close to the beach. The beans look chunky delishious and who can fault any ABT's....you're right, life is good...how you enjoying small town living?


Small town life is very good Willie.

Am finding lots of fresh food at small markets.

Gets better every day!

  Craig


----------



## gros cochon (May 26, 2011)

Oh man, ABT's with andouille ! they look fantastic. Hope you had a nice day at the beach. I can't wait to visit your beatiful state again in august. I miss the ocean.


----------



## rdknb (May 26, 2011)

They look very good


----------



## raptor700 (May 26, 2011)

It sure is nice to spend a day at (the worlds most beautiful beaches) and be home in time to smoke something for dinner!

Welcome to the Panhandle my friend


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2011)

Wheres the dag gum fishin pole......... Looks like your looking for the next thing to smoke on the horizon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   awesome as always craig

Joe


----------

